# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  استاد مدنى -تندر وضحك محللى الجزيرة

## الجرافى كومر

*عشان الواحد ما يتشولق ... استاد فضيحة ... عجاجة ذكرتنى الدافورى زماااان .
استاد يتخلف بمئات السنين الضوئية عن باقى استادات العالم ....
الرشيد المهدية غلبو يقول شنو ....

والله عشان سمعة السودان نطالب بنقل مباريات عجاجة وادمدنى الى الخرطوم.

يا محللى الجزيرة موعدكم اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء لتعرفوا قيمة السودان الحقيقية
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استغفر الله العظيم 
اول الفضيحة استاد
الله يجازي الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*فضيحة السواد والرماد
ما عارف اودي وشي  وين 
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*لنا الله
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*نحنا كدا فضائح وشلاقة البركة في الوالي الغالي رفع راس السودانيين كلهم زعيم و هليل 
وناس الجزيرة اكيد جاتهم صدمه من استاد الوكرة والغرافة لاستاد الجزيرة ههههه والله اعين ناس الجزيرة
*

----------


## hamdi73

* أجمل ما فى الموضوع أن منتخب غانا كان يلعب بالزى الأبيض و بعد المباراة خرجوا بالزى البنى الغامق و هذا من طرائف الدورة . 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

أجمل ما فى الموضوع أن منتخب غانا كان يلعب بالزى الأبيض و بعد المباراة خرجوا بالزى البنى الغامق و هذا من طرائف الدورة . 




 هاهاها ياحمدي جبت اخرتها كده ولخصت المفيد
*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

أجمل ما فى الموضوع أن منتخب غانا كان يلعب بالزى الأبيض و بعد المباراة خرجوا بالزى البنى الغامق و هذا من طرائف الدورة . 




رغم ضعفى الشديد فى مسألة الألوان لكن نفسى أعرف
اللون الاخضر لمن تخلطو مع الابيض يديك بنى كيف؟
الناس ديل غشونا فى لون النجيل ولاشنو
*

----------


## قنوان

*ههههههههههههههههههه
عشان يأمنوا
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن أحمد
					

رغم ضعفى الشديد فى مسألة الألوان لكن نفسى أعرف
اللون الاخضر لمن تخلطو مع الابيض يديك بنى كيف؟
الناس ديل غشونا فى لون النجيل ولاشنو



النجيل تحتة طوالى فى طين يعنى بالعربى كدا ما تمت شهر .
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

ههههههههههههههههههه
عشان يأمنوا



حايرجعوا بلدهم بفلايت و حا يشتهوا اللون الوايت .
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*المفروض من مباراتنا بتاعت الوحل ديك الاستاد الفضيحة ده  يمسحو بيهو الارض 
*

----------


## mozamel1

*والله قمة المهزلة الاستاد وشكل الرشيد المهدية وسط محللي الجزيرة يحنن والله يجازي الكان السبب في المهزلة والفضيحة بتاعت استاد مدني من نجيلة لاشيء الى قطع الكهرباء 
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*ياخى ديل لو قالوا الشغلة غلبتنا والله شباب مدنى المتحمس دا كان سقى الاستاد بالجرادل وكان شكلو يكون 100%
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*والشيء المحزن والمؤلم والذي يدعونا للاستغراب أن هذا الاستاد يقع في مدني, على مرمى حجر من مشروع الجزيرة, كيف يعجزهم عمل أرضية لائقة للملعب, فلو استعانوا بخبراء من مشروع الجزيرة وبمعدات كانوا أنجزوا المهمة وجنبونا فضيحة تندي الجبين..
حقيقة هؤلاء المتلاعبون بسمعة السودان يجب أن يحاسبوا أيما حساب ..
الله المستعان ,,,
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*زفرة حرى جراء هذا العبث غير الآبه بسمعة السودان الرقم في افريقيا


ماهذا الاجحاف الذي تعامل به ست مدن السودان سابقا بلد المياه والخضره ارض المحنة 

مالو اعياه النضال استاد مدني

عجبي من امة ترجعناوبقوةا الى الوراء الف مرة باليوم
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*



اشتغل الاتحاد في الديكور 
ونسى الارضية 
دي صورة لي الارضية يوم 3/2 
الشق يدخل ضب في الارضية
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* لنا الله
*

----------

